# Ray Epps Testimony Transcript



## crueI (Wednesday at 4:16 AM)

Drip, drip, drip, flood.

https://raheemkassam.substack.com/p/ray-eppss-jan-6th-interview-gets

Full Transcript on Scribd or grab the attached PDF.


----------

